
Ask HN: Who here would be interested in a burnout center? - RikNieu
I&#x27;ve been on the verge of burnout for a while now and have heard similar complaints from quite a few of my colleagues as well. For me it is because of continual part-time studies, a recent career change, and general life stresses. For my colleagues, most of whom are senior developers, this is due to their careers and work related responsibilities in general.<p>I&#x27;m wondering how prevalent this is and if anyone here would be interested in a kind of burnout recuperation center&#x2F;getaway&#x2F;retreat.<p>This is something I&#x27;ve been giving some thought to and it would involve something similar to the Vipassana Meditation retreats that get posted here at times, except it would be designed and geared to recovery from, and preventing burnout. And you&#x27;ll be able to talk, of course.<p>It would involve a structured daily schedule(but not mandatory) of activities, researched and selected based on empirical proof of their benefit towards dealing with stress, burnout and creative blockages. These activities would be daily meditation sessions, light exercise(hiking, yoga, weight training), and a scientifically-designed diet plan to reduce stress and anxiety(in as much as that&#x27;s possible).<p>Also, I&#x27;m playing with the idea of including a 5-day hike in one of the most beautiful natural parks in the world.<p>Any thoughts, ideas or suggestions?
======
AznHisoka
Not trying to be snarky, but perhaps the reason for your burnout is the
constant desire to implement/think up of solutions rather than to relax and
not think so much?

~~~
RikNieu
No, it's my workload(work and studies).

~~~
loco5niner
also not trying to be starky... but if it's your workload that is burning you
out, adding the stress and 'workload' of planning this might be adding more
fuel to the fire. Why the need to build more workload into your already
overloaded workload? I think AznHisoka is on the right track.

~~~
afarrell
As the husband of an event planner, this sounds like OP has decided to start
an exciting project without an appreciation of the amount of work involved.

I had burnout problems in college, and OP's excitement about this project
sounds very familiar.

